

Tips for Novice Developers (and why you should become a Rubyist) - manlycode
http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/blog/2013/08/06/tips-for-novice-developers-and-why-you-should-become-a-rubyist/ 

======
aneth4
I'm not sure why, but the word rubyist always irks me. It strikes me as
pompous and egotistical. And I've been a ruby developer for 7 years.

~~~
coreyja
True, but it gives me the opportunity to call myself a Pythonian, so I'm OK
with it for now.

People always come up with words to describe groups of people, Rubyist isn't
the worst one people have come up with.

~~~
stephanos2k
hm ... Goer, Golanger ... damn

~~~
numo16
Gopher

------
Mithaldu
While i agree with the first four points, the first sentence of the "use ruby"
bit could not possibly be any more wrong. To quote:

> As you start writing code and realizing how powerful it is you will never
> want to install anyone else's crappy module again!

This stands directly in opposition to the DRY principle, which applies to ANY
language, not just Ruby. As you get more experienced in developing software
you end up using more libraries by other people, because you are easier able
to figure out which ones are good and which ones aren't; and also because
you're more comfortable with figuring out foreign APIs.

------
kungpoo
Well, that was good a waste of time.

